# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γιώργος Κωστελέτος

## Polyneikos

Ο *Γιώργος Κωστελέτος* είναι παλιός αθλητής από την Κέρκυρα και έχει διακριθεί σε αρκετούς αγώνες διαγωνιζόμενος για τρεις δεκαετίες, ξεκινώντας από αρχές του ΄90, κερδίζωντας πρώτες θέσεις στις κατηγορίες που συμμετείχε αλλά και Γενικούς Τίτλους.
Νομίζουμε αξίζει ιδιαίτερης αναφοράς στο bodybuilding.gr o Γιώργος, καθώς εχει παίξει με δυνατούς αντιπάλους και πάντα πλασαριζόταν ψηλά.







Κορυφαία του στιγμή νομίζω πρέπει να ηταν το 2005 που πήρε τον Γενικο στην WABBA αλλά και το 2004 που κοντραρίστηκε στον Γενικό με τον Μιχάλη Κεφαλιανό (στον τελευταίο ερασιτεχνικό αγώνα του τελευταίου εν Ελλάδει)








*Οι κυριότερες συμμετοχές του σε αγώνες 

*1996 Μr Mακεδονία
1996 ΠΕΣΔ Μr Ελλας
1997 MR Boρ Ελλάς 
1998 1ο Πρωταθλημα Ιονίου
2001 Mr Κρήτη
2001 ΠΣΕΑΣΔ Πρωταθλημα
2001 WABBA Παγκόσμιο Σικελία
2004 WABBA Mr Αιγαίο
2004 ΝΑΒΒΑ-WABBA Grand Prix Πάτρα
2004 WABBA Πρωτάθλημα
2004 WABBA Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα
2005 WABBA Πρωτάθλημα
2006 WABBA Κύπελλο Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ
2006 WABBA World
2007 WABBA Κύπελλο Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ
2007 3o Chrisberg Grand Prix
2009 ΝΑC Πανελληνιο Πρωταθλημα
2009 ΝΑC ΜR KRHTH
2014 WABBA Κύπελλο
2015 ΕΟΣΔ “ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ 2015″
2015 NAC Μr & Ms Hellas 
2015 WABBA Πρωτάθλημα

----------


## NASSER

Εννοείται πως αξίζει η αναφορά στον Γιώργο!!! Μεγάλος αθλητής!!! Από αξιόλογους ανθρώπους του χώρου έχει χαρακτηριστεί ως από τους πιο σκληροπυρηνικούς αθλητές, λόγο της φόρμας που έπιανε στους αγώνες. Έχει αρκετές συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις. Έχει κοσμήσει αρκετές φορές τα ελληνικά περιοδικά του αθλήματος. Προπονητής αρκετών αθλητών.
Το 2015 τον ξαβαείδαμε αγωνιστικό. Σίγουρα μετά πό μεγαλη αγωνιστική αποχή, δεν θα ήταν εύκολο να τον δούμε όπως μας συνήθισε. Ελπίζω να τον δούμε και σε μελλοντικούς αγώνες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Περισσότερες  φωτογραφίες του Κωστελέτου

2004 ΝΑΒΒΑ-WABBA Grand Prix



2006 Mr Οδύσσεια 





2009 ΝAC Power Classic (Γενικός Νικητής)






2009 ΝAC Μr Kρήτη  (Γενικός Νικητής)

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Είχα την τιμή να αγωνιστώ μαζί του το Μάη του 09 στο Ηράκλειο της Κρήτης,όπου κέρδισε το γενικό  Μρ.Ελλάς της ΝΑC.
Απόφοιτος των ΤΕΦΑΑ Σόφιας,με αθλητική παιδεία και βάσεις στον αθλητισμό.Εκπληκτικοί θωρακικοί και κορμός με φοβερή πυκνότητα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Είναι η σκηνή της απονομής της μεσαίας κατηγορίας στο Κύπελλο της WABBA International , τον Νοέμβριο του 2017 .
Ο Γιωργος Κωστελέτος, πρωταθλητής με πολλές διακρίσεις από την Κέρκυρα,  καταλαμβάνει την 3η θέση και δια μικροφώνου ανακοινώνει οτι ήταν ο τελευταίος του αγώνας, λόγω ενός σοβαρού ιατρικού θέματος που είχε κλονίσει την υγεία του πριν 2 χρόνια.








Με αυταπάρνηση και ιδιαίτερη προσπάθεια ξεπέρασε τις αντικειμενικές δυσκολίες μιας προετοιμασίας, για να ανέβει στην σκηνή του Novotel για μια τελευταία φορά ,τιμώντας το άθλημα που έχει υπηρετήσει με συνέπεια.
Ευχαρίστησε τη ηγετικά στελέχη της WABBA, Νίκο Τσουνάκη, Γιώργο Καπετανάκη, Νίκο Σιγάλα , τα ινδάλματα του Δαυίδ Μπαλάσα, Παναγιώτη Σιώτη, σε μια συγκινητική στιγμή, κερδίζοντας το χειροκρότημα του κοινού που αναγνωρίζει την αξία των πρωταθλητών








Ο Κωστελέτος αγωνίζεται απο το 1996 στις Εφηβικές κατηγορίες και πρωταγωνίστησε κερδίζοντας πολλές φορές την κατηγορία του αλλά και Γενικούς Τίτλους.


Οι κυριότερες συμμετοχές του:
1. 1996 Μr Mακεδονία Εφήβων 70+ 2η θέση
2. 1996 ΠΕΣΔ Μr Ελλας Εφήβων 75+ 4η θέση
3. 1997 Mr Bόρειος Ελλάς 
4. 1998 1ο Πρωτάθλημα Ιονίου -80κ 1η θέση
5. 2001 2ο Πανελλήνιο GRAND PRIX Κρήτης -80κ 1η θέση
6. 2001 ΠΣΕΑΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα -80κ 1η θέση
7. 2001 WABBA Παγκόσμιο Σικελία
8. 2004 WABBA Mr Αιγαίο 3η θέση
9. 2004 ΝΑΒΒΑ-WABBA Grand Prix Πάτρα 3η θέση
10. 2004 WABBA Πρωτάθλημα Μεσαία 1η θέση
11. 2004 WABBA Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα Μεσαία 7η θέση
*12. 2005 WABBA Πρωτάθλημα Γενικός Νικητής*
13. 2006 WABBA Κύπελλο Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ Μεσαία 1η θέση
14. 2006 WABBA World Championships 18 η θέση
15. 2007 WABBA Κύπελλο Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ Μεσαία 1η θέση
16. 2007 3o Chrisberg Grand Prix Μεσαία 2η θέση
*17. 2009 ΝΑC Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα Γενικός Νικητής*
*18. 2009 ΝΑC ΜR KRHTH Γενικός Νικητής*
19. 2014 WABBA Κύπελλο Μεσαία 2η θέση
20. 2015 ΕΟΣΔ “ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ 2015″ -80κ 3η θέση
21. 2015 NAC Μr & Ms Hellas Βοdy Athletic 40+ 1η θέση
22. 2015 WABBA Πρωτάθλημα
23. 2017 WABBA Κύπελλο Μεσαία 3η θέση

----------

